# Catfish Blues



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

I am really going catfish crazy right now. I managed to catch a few 2-3 pound cats down in Utah lake last week, but the cats that really get me excited are the ones past 8lbs. Does anyone on here want to share some Catfish stories? 

My biggest Cat to date was about 9 lbs. 

I have once assisted my buddy by crawling down a steep bank and retrieving his docked fish and it was a 32" 15LB Catfish out of the Malad River. What really amazes me is that the state record is 39" but the collosal weight on the state record is what amazes me... There must be a ginormous difference between a 32" cat and a 39" cat. 

Anyhow I have never caught a cat out of Willardbay, I have caught some in Cutler, Utah Lake,Malad River and Pineview. 

Anyone else out there caught some monster kitties? Pictures?I love how they get really dark and loose their spots when they are gigantic.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a good set of fish. I am a shoe size 9... I am not sure how big that bigger one is but they sure do get fat.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

When I go after them (the big ones that is), the norm is 8lbs... my biggest personally is 16, and I've heard rumor of 40lbs being caught and just not reported to the state.

My goal this year (as every year) is to catch the state record. You can PM me and I'll tell you where I fish, and what to fish with.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

heres one i caught out of brownlee in Idaho. I want to go back there someday.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I went catfishing at UL with my buddy a couple weeks ago and he caught an 8lb Blue cat! I didn't even know there were blue catfish in UL! He also caught the state record catch-and-release bullhead, (15in) but threw it back without even thinking about it!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You are right.
There are no Blue Cats in Utah.
Our Channel Cats can take on a bluish color that confuses some people.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> You are right.
> There are no Blue Cats in Utah.
> Our Channel Cats can take on a bluish color that confuses some people.


Its a male thing.... the male cats will turn that gray or blue when they get older but yeah, they're channel cats.  The females will all be that pretty gold color. The young ones will often have a lot of spots on em, they're actually very pretty too. Caught a couple on Saturday with spots... seems they're definitely in the weedlines right now. Guess its time to bust out the tube and go get some for the smoker. My biggest ever is right around seven pounds but would love to get one 10 or over to drag me around in the tube for a bit.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Here are 2 cats from Willard this year. Both are 17.5 inches and 2.2lbs. Caught them on 
St. Patricks day using a waxworm/mealworm/salmon egg on a size 2 baithook. I will add one more when my computer can load it.


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

Riverrat77 said:


> Grandpa D said:
> 
> 
> > You are right.
> ...


Thanks for the info! I thought I was going crazy...


----------



## needsomehuntn (Sep 24, 2007)

I caught this one and another last summer out of the Big Sioux River in South Dakota. I think one was 35" and the other 36" but I don't know how much they weighed, but they felt like pulling a large rock off the bottom of the river.


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is a good one that my neigh







bor caught while we were fishing a couple of years ago.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'll have to find the picture but I got a nice one from a little hole I have found which has some monsters. It is a place where they cruise the rocks and you can see them. I got one last spring that hit the scales at 15 pounds and yes I have pics!! The bad news is that I hooked one the next day that was WAY bigger and he stipped all my line off. I had to grab the spool and it broke off at the hook. About another 3 weeks and I will be after them again!!


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

Utah Lake Cat


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

full bag O' cats and a bonus walleye and ******


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

10yearquest said:


> heres one i caught out of brownlee in Idaho. I want to go back there someday.


Hard to beat Brownlee for catfish.....and chukars.....and smallmouth


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

wyogoob said:


> 10yearquest said:
> 
> 
> > heres one i caught out of brownlee in Idaho. I want to go back there someday.
> ...


dont forget the crappie. Man I need to get back up there. Next summer for sure!


----------

